# UCLA Extension Certificate Program for Directing?



## AlekhyaRamesh (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I am an International Student and sorting out the options for Fall/Spring 2022. So, I've come across the UCLA Extension Certificate Program for directing, but I have no clue or any reviews/insights about it. So, if anyone who knows about a few insights or ideas would be very helpful to me. And Is it really worth applying for?


----------

